# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  بالصور اكبر مول فى العالم يظل فارغا بعد 7 سنوات من افتتاحه

## mohamed73

افتتح اكبر مركز للتسوق فى العالم فى  عام 2005 و اطلق عليه مول الصين العظيم و كان من المتوقع ان يرتاده يوميا  70 الف متسوق كل يوم . مول جنوب الصين حظى بكل شىء من قوس النظر بارتفاع 82  قدم الى قناة مع الجندول بطول 1.3 كم كما هناك سفينه ضخمة دوارة داخلية  وخارجية و لكن للاسف فان اكبر *مركز تسوق* فى العالم افتقد الى وجود المتاجر .   *صور اكبر مول فى العالم*  و نقلا عن الدايلى ميل فعندما افتتح المول  فى مدينة دونغقوان الصينية عام 2005 فقد تم تاجير 1% من متاجرة و باقى  المتاجر مازالت حتى الان فارغة بالرغم من كونه اكبر متجر فى العالم فهو  اكبر من ضعف اكبر متجر فى الوزلايات المتحدة و مول اوف امريكا .   
المول كان حلم الملياردير اليكس هو جويرونج و الذى كون ثروته من بيع المعكرونه *سريعة التحضير* و الذى صمم المول ليتكون من سبع مناطع تماثل  امستردام و البندقية و باريس و روما و مصر و *كاليفورنيا* و منطقة البحر الكاريبى  حتى انه ارسل المصممين عامين كاملين *حول العالم* ليكتشفوا المناطق الجيدة ليبنى عليها المول و مواقف سيارات المتسوقين .  
و  بالرغم من كل جهوده الا ان بعد 8 سنوات من بناءه  فلا يزال فارغا و  السلالم المتحركة مغطاه و الديكورات التى تم تصميمها على ايدى الخبراء  مغطاة بالغبار و الحركة الوحيدة الموجودة فى المول هى حركة حراس الامن  الذين يجلسون على الكراسى و يدافعون عن المول ضد من يحاولوا ان يخربوه .  
ليس كل المول فارغا فحفنة من الشركات ما زالت تعمل و مطاعم *الوجبات السريعة*  التى تخدم الاسر الذين يحضرون اطفالهم الى المتنزة و السينما الواقعة  بخارج المول و و لكن الغالبية العظمى من المركز التجارى ما زال فارغا و  خبراء التجزئة الصينية يقولون ان احدى اسباب هذه المشكلة الفجة هو عدم وجود  المواصلات الملائمة لجلب المتسوقين الى المول فهو لا يقع على اى شبكة نقل  رئيسية او يوجد على مقربة من مطار و يستغرق عدة ساعات للوصول الى وسائل *النقل العام*  حتى بالنسبة لهؤلاء الذين يعيشون على مقربة منه و بالرغم من كون عدد سكان  مدينة دونغقوان اكثر من 10 مليون نسمة لكن معظم سكانها يعملون فى المصانع  الواقعة فى المدينة و لا توجد لديهم الدخل الوافر الذى يمكنهم من جعل اكبر  مول فى العالم يعمل جيدا .

----------


## عصام البرغثي

رائع ....................................

----------

